# For those of you who had to write a letter of intent or make a portfolio...



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

How did you know what to put in it?

I've been wanting to apply for Interior Design for a while now. I'm just a little scared and unsure. I think it's competitive. And I don't want to hear how it's not smart to go into, , I feel like it's something I'd be excited about. I honestly don't know too much about it and would like to learn. I have good reasons as to why I should be in it. The deadline is March. Does it look bad that I'm starting this late? I contacted the coordinator, but she wasn't there and I'd feel weird leaving a message. I want to have a better idea of what's expected of me and what to put in my letter and portfolio. Is meeting with them a good idea? How did you approach this? Also, I think it's really bad or it looks bad that I've been putting it off this long. So do I gave them the impression I've been working on stuff already? I'm completely lost to be honest with you. What am I supposed to submit, do they look at my grades from a previous program, which aren't the best? And should I have a backup plan, if I don't get accepted? What to do... Thanks!


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I don't think they'll think you've been putting it off. Maybe you just didn't find out until the program until recently. And if the deadline's March, you're still wicked early. Most programs don't even start accepting applications until around October. I doubt that'll factor into their decision.

I didn't do interior design, but I have had to come up with teaching portfolios to apply for jobs. The key is to showcase your best work and showcase a variety of work. So pick your best example of different... styles... or however it's split up. Like modern or classic or whatever there is. I really don't know anything about it. But, for example, for my portfolio I had my best few lessons for each subject as well as being sure to show a variety of teaching methods. It's your chance to show what you can do. Put different sketches or floor plans or fabric swatches and paint squares to show different color schemes you thought up, take pictures of rooms you've decorated or if you helped set up your family's holiday decorations or anything you can do to show your passion and skill-- just showcase yourself.

As for your letter of intent-- that's to a chance to explain why you're so passionate about it and what skills you have that would make you a great fit for their program. Maybe put in a little aside about why you didn't do so well on your previous grades-- but make sure to spin everything positively. If you got bad grades, say it's because you weren't passionate about that or explain how the program wasn't right for you and give specific examples of how their program is a better fit. Talk about what you learned from your previous non-success and how it will help you in the future. Sell yourself.

And yes-- always have a backup plan.


----------

